# Had fun with the kids shooting rifles today



## GoRving (Nov 25, 2010)

I've hunted all my life, and collect guns. The kids are grown, and each have professional jobs. They never have expressed an interest in guns, but today, one of the boys wanted to target practice with a high-powered rifle, so I got out my old Remington 788 .243. Stapled some pie-plate targets out at 150 yds, and placed a small pumpkin out at about 165yds. Fixed a good rifle rest for them, and obviously gave good instructions on how to aim and shoot. All of them, including 2 daughter-in-laws and a sister-in-law hit the target. NOBODY missed! Then went to the Remington 700 .270. Same results! Youngest and smallest DIL bruised her eye with the recoil of the scope, but she only weighs about 100lbs wet. We had fun.


----------

